# Create clinic London - Natural IVF



## pink tulip (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I've posted on the "Old Musketeers" thread so I'll keep this one brief! I'm looking for any info on Natural IVF and the Create clinic in London. Does anyone have any experience of it? I've posted on other sections of the board but got little back

Love Pink Tulip xx


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey there pink tulip, sorry can't help you, but didn't want to pass... How are you doing you seem to have recovered well, good luck with the future whatever you decide?

Missy xx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi PT oh its so good to hear from you hun ,i was once looking into that clinic it was Quond (ff) who had mentioned it to me ,heres a link to their site im sure you have it but for someof the other girls yous maybe interested in having a wee look.
http://www.createhealth.org/
Emma


----------



## Buffy68 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello

If you go to the create health boards there are a couple of us who are doing natural ivf. Try this link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196280.165


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi pinktulip, sorry i cany help with this, but when seen your name i had to come on and say hello, hope all is well with use!..thinking away about you hun, xx


----------

